# Dec 21 Yellow River Trip: Multi Species Attack.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We got to the Hwy 87 boat launch at 8am. Couldn't launch there due to low water levels, it was almost dried up, maybe a ft of water or less. Drove down to Ward Basin and launched there at the $3 boat launch. Took the 30 min boat ride back up the river up past Boiling Creek. We tried targeting crappie with jigs and beetle spins, but couldn't get any takers until I seen about a 3 pound bass come up beside the boat and attack my crappie jig and broke my light line. I then put the ultra light down and started fishing for bass. Every predator the river has to offer were hitting our finesse worms. We rigged them texas style with 3/16 ounce weights. We boated a total of 9 bass( all keepers, the biggest at 4.2), 10 bowfins(the biggest was close to 8 pounds), and 20, yes 20, jackfish( the biggest we think was at 7. The jackfish and bowfins were really fat, like they were full of eggs, and they were all over the place. We boated a total of 39 fish in the middle of winter. The water was a steaming 49 degrees, but we think that the lunar eclipse and the moon phase really turned the fish on. It was the best winter fishing trip I've had in a long time. I think I have found my favorite spot after years of searching. I've got some more pics to upload, but as always, the pic uploader stops working in the middle of this.​


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just now seen that the state record for chain pickerel is 5.12. I know we had that beat yesterday. Does anyone know if I can do anything about that?


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip! I've never been much for Yellow River but I may have to start!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

go back and catch again.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! Makes me want to do some hunting during this slow time of hunting season. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds like a good trip on the ol yeller to me


----------



## Bandit19 (Sep 11, 2009)

I caught, photographed and released a 26 inch chain pickerel (jack) 12-16-2010 from the Black Water River while fishing for specs. When I looked up the various state records I was surprised FL was so low. From other state records I found that 26 inch specimens weighed from 6 to 8 lbs. Evidentlly I releasaed what would have been a new Fl record. I will keep the next one!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bandit19 said:


> I caught, photographed and released a 26 inch chain pickerel (jack) 12-16-2010 from the Black Water River while fishing for specs. When I looked up the various state records I was surprised FL was so low. From other state records I found that 26 inch specimens weighed from 6 to 8 lbs. Evidentlly I releasaed what would have been a new Fl record. I will keep the next one!


I photographed mine also, but can't get the pics on here, it is on the other forum. Mine was 22-24 inches, but that was plenty.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i hunted this morning in Blackwater and walked down to the river after i got out of my stand. i saw 4 bass under 1 log, the biggest being about 2.5-3lbs. not bad for skinny, fast water! im gonna bring my bass rod next time for sure!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I was gonna say you shouldve kept that Jack......but too llllllllllaaaaaaaattttttteeeeeee now!!!!!!! 7 lb Jack is a hoss. Where was that again.....:whistling:


----------



## Bandit19 (Sep 11, 2009)

This is the fish I told you about (26 " on 12-16-2010). If you fish the Black Water River you should know where she lives! See how lucky I got that she was hooked on the outside of the mouth.

Bandit19


----------



## Bandit19 (Sep 11, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> I photographed mine also, but can't get the pics on here, it is on the other forum. Mine was 22-24 inches, but that was plenty.


 
This is the fish I told you about.

Bandit19


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That definitely beats the state record it looks like. Is that a simple white grub? Those dumb fish will strike anything close.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

That is a great report. Thanks. I'm going to start weighing those big pickerel now, though I bet my biggest is closer to 3.5 or 4 not 5.


----------

